# Washing powder mystery!!



## chellebubbles

So, I’m watching a conversation on Facebook about washing powder, someone has asked the question about machines, front loader vs. top loader...anyway that’s the easy bit! 

Then someone mentioned having to use different washing powders for each machine. I couldn’t help chip in with my comment of “we use front loaders in the UK and I use surf, since coming here I use surf in the top loader, what’s the difference?" wow, I never knew people where so passionate about washing powder. 

But seriously, should we be using a different powder for our top loader, why? I can’t imagine P&G (and other manufacturers, if any) making formula’s for both top loader and front loader machines??


----------



## G-Mo

Yes, there's a difference, but not between the type of front loader you used in the UK, but the "newer" HE front loaders that everyone is buying.


----------



## Song_Si

ha ha

I don't know what's worse - you '_watching a conversation on Facebook about washing powder_' or me checking that what I thought was the answer was correct 
But you are not alone - Google gave me 393,000 responses to the question
think this is about right:



> You can: Put front loading power into top loading machine - however it 'may' not perform at its optimum as it isn't developed to compliment that type of machine. It will under foam (clean) Not enough soap.
> 
> You can't: Put top loading powder into a front loader as it will over lather and may cause damage to the machine, or may not rinse efficiently. Too much soap.


and this from the soap powder manufacturer OMO site


> *Top Loader or Front Loader and High Efficiency*
> 
> Top Loader detergents produce high foam levels. They are ideal for top loading, twin tub machines and for handwashing but should not be used in front loading or high efficiency machines.
> 
> Front Loading and High Efficiency machines can be damaged by high levels of foam and require a specially formulated low suds detergent such as OMO Front Loader & High Efficiency which produces only a small amount of foam.


phew . . . have a good day!


----------



## chellebubbles

i know i know...not the most thrilling way to spend a morning, however i found a facebook page for the village i live next to and it has helped quite a lot, got a few recommendations of places and services, a lot of expats too which is great for when you need some advice.....So i will sticking with my surf then lol

:clap2:



Song_Si said:


> ha ha
> 
> I don't know what's worse - you '_watching a conversation on Facebook about washing powder_' or me checking that what I thought was the answer was correct
> But you are not alone - Google gave me 393,000 responses to the question
> think this is about right:
> 
> 
> 
> and this from the soap powder manufacturer OMO site
> 
> 
> phew . . . have a good day!


----------



## anski

Song_Si said:


> ha ha
> 
> I don't know what's worse - you '_watching a conversation on Facebook about washing powder_' or me checking that what I thought was the answer was correct
> But you are not alone - Google gave me 393,000 responses to the question
> think this is about right:
> 
> 
> 
> and this from the soap powder manufacturer OMO site
> 
> 
> phew . . . have a good day!


Wow- I need another drink to understand all this.

I am using an old Maytag (USA) made top loader used them for the last 30 years with no service calls.

I use liquid Persil (sensitive skin) for top loader because I hate the residue powders leave.

It would be interesting to debate every household cleaner- could lead to a PHD :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## anski

chellebubbles said:


> i know i know...not the most thrilling way to spend a morning, however i found a facebook page for the village i live next to and it has helped quite a lot, got a few recommendations of places and services, a lot of expats too which is great for when you need some advice.....So i will sticking with my surf then lol
> 
> :clap2:


Get a life girl, go out and soak up the NZ vibe, life is too short to worry about consumerism. My Mother did her washing with a gas copper, carbolic soap & dolly blue & robin starch.

We all looked immaculate when we left the house- not so when we returned covered in mud


----------



## chellebubbles

anski said:


> Get a life girl, go out and soak up the NZ vibe, life is too short to worry about consumerism. My Mother did her washing with a gas copper, carbolic soap & dolly blue & robin starch.
> 
> We all looked immaculate when we left the house- not so when we returned covered in mud


I have a life Thank You! I was merely asking a question which is what i thought this forum was for? No? My mistake... 

However, im glad i asked as i wouldnt want to waste all that searching for vibe time whilst on my hands and knees mopping up from a broken machine...or would you have your mother do that too?? Lifes too short! :clap2:


----------



## anski

chellebubbles said:


> I have a life Thank You! I was merely asking a question which is what i thought this forum was for? No? My mistake...
> 
> However, im glad i asked as i wouldnt want to waste all that searching for vibe time whilst on my hands and knees mopping up from a broken machine...or would you have your mother do that too?? Lifes too short! :clap2:


It was meant tongue in cheek,

If I offended your sensibilities I am sorry, maybe Facebook would provide the answers to light humour.


----------



## chellebubbles

As was mine. 

I'm assuming this is the case with your reference to facebook, and shan't take it as a derogatory remark. 

Have a lovely day.


----------



## escapedtonz

chellebubbles said:


> So, I&#146;m watching a conversation on Facebook about washing powder, someone has asked the question about machines, front loader vs. top loader...anyway that&#146;s the easy bit!
> 
> Then someone mentioned having to use different washing powders for each machine. I couldn&#146;t help chip in with my comment of &#147;we use front loaders in the UK and I use surf, since coming here I use surf in the top loader, what&#146;s the difference?" wow, I never knew people where so passionate about washing powder.
> 
> But seriously, should we be using a different powder for our top loader, why? I can&#146;t imagine P&G (and other manufacturers, if any) making formula&#146;s for both top loader and front loader machines??


Ha ha!!! Me fink you short of summat to do worrying about washing machines n powder ;-)

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## chellebubbles

*Could never be a housewife...*

Me thinks you may be right!! Lol, we are renting at the mo and the washing machine is part of it...i was scared we would end up breaking it!!! 

These questions break up the mind-numbing monotonous task that is job searching....

Next thread....washing up liquid ha!!!


----------



## Weta

chellebubbles said:


> Me thinks you may be right!! Lol, we are renting at the mo and the washing machine is part of it...i was scared we would end up breaking it!!!
> 
> These questions break up the mind-numbing monotonous task that is job searching....
> 
> Next thread....washing up liquid ha!!!


I'm with you Chellebubbles, there's no such thing as a stupid question. I've noticed it's like stepping into the breach of attack dogs sometimes on this forum no wonder it is not very active. :boxing:

If you have an old cluncker of a top loader it probably doesn't matter what you use, but the same can't be said for front loaders. You do have to be more careful with front loading machines as the suds will damage the machine and powders are especially formulated with less foam - hence the reason that manufacturers go to the bother of offering a choice. 

You couldn't get me to use a toploader for all the washing powder in NZ.


----------



## carosapien

Me neither, clumsy, vulgar things they are and top loaders aren't much better  There's a thread on another NZ emigration forum right now about rotten potatoes - that's a barrel of laughs.


----------



## ClemClan

I hate my toploader! I thought it would be great to have something different as you don't get them in the UK, but after having one for nearly five years now, I'm looking forward to the day when I trade it in for a front loader. 

Not relevant! but I thought I throw this comment in to the mix!


----------



## topcat83

But front-loaders are so expensive here. 
I'm glad we brought ours with us. I expect it will wear out one day, but meanwhile....


----------



## ClemClan

topcat83 said:


> But front-loaders are so expensive here.
> I'm glad we brought ours with us. I expect it will wear out one day, but meanwhile....



Yes I know, incredibly so. I didn't bring mine from the UK as it kept having problems, but if you have one that works fine it's definately worth bringing it as you did. I will just plod on with my toploader for some time yet! :washing:


----------



## carosapien

One good thing about toploaders is that you can keep adding after the wash has started.


----------



## 80cmills

They are also good for when you want to soak your washing. As you just let it fill up with water then pause it.


----------



## SFvroooom

Just wondering, are there coin-operated laundromats? I usually do our king sized sheets & blankets in one of those huge machines.


----------



## jawnbc

You can use HE laundry soap/powder/whathaveyou with any machine--it doesn't foam up like the old school stuff created for top loaders. If you ask your grand, laundry didn't foam much at all when done by hand--it's a marketing ploy (foam=soap=clean) from P & G and their ilk.

We use HE in both top load and front load machines (our building has both in its laundry room here in Canada. We get the same results with HE or traditional laundry soap in the top loader--stuff is always cleaner when we use the front loader, however.


----------

